# Is lava rock ok for africans?



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Hi, First let me state I have in the past used red lava rocks in cichlid tanks, and even had some Africans lay their eggs on them, and raise their brood in caves I made with them. But is there any reason I shouldn't?? My gut says no, but what do the experts say? I will sterilize them with a pressure cooker, so biologicals are not my concern, just wondering if there is any chemical reaction from lava rocks which would not be best for the fish. Also same question with marble.

Mr B.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

sorry, to be more specific I will be using gravel sized lava rocks for substrate mainly, but also some larger rocks for aquascaping.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I use large lava rock. My only concern with the gravel size is it may be to sharp for the little diggers. When they dig through it, it could be hard on their mouths. You could try. Just keep an eye on the fish's health, scratches, nicks etc...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't use gravel sized lava rock for the reason listed above. These fish are diggers and likely to injure themselves with an abrasive gravel. It won't affect the water negatively though.


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

I had problems with lava rock injuring the eyes on my African cichlids. I got rid of it all about two years ago and have not had an eye injury on anymore of my fish since. I was using large decorative pieces with holes in them.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

Thanks all, I am fortunate that we have many different types of lava rock in this area, though it usually take awhile to find :?

I found some smoother than normal black, red, and yellowish white lava rock, and will pressure cook it soon, I really went out of my way to find both smoother large pieces, and smoother pebbles. It will not be my main substrate, but just something to make it go a little further. I am really pleased with the larger rocks I found, and lucked out this time, because I found all three colors within a few miles of each other. I will be using them for my christmas fulu group, and my small Calvus and Burundi Frontosa tank. I will likely post pics after I am done :thumb:

If I have any injuries I will take it out, because I do care about the fish more than the decorations.

Thanks again, B


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i wouldnt use lava rock as anthing besides big peices for caves....the problem with using it as a substrate is that all those little holes and spaces in the rocks would make it difficult to vaccuum....the poo wouldnt come out as easy resulting in alot of uncleaned waste IMO


----------

